# When my dad says.....



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Never enter a battle of wits unarmed.....this is the type of thing he is talking about!!!:tape:


This is a girl who I have "known" for almost 2 years, we both, USE TO, have the same type of personality...she use to agree with me when it came to people being wimps and needing to buck up and except the facts when handed to them.......but obviously NOT when it comes to her pet's health and well being!! :tsk: (We have been over the whole argument that dogs ARE carnivores and NOT omnivores, which she believes because hey her dog who eats SD also eats grass and HEY...she NEVER sees grass in his poop!!! :redface:hwell

(She has deleted a couple people from arguments about stupid stuff, "Sprocket" and "Rodeo", but....well I thoughts we where friends!!! :tinfoil3





































(Yes, the last comment MIGHT have been a little uncalled for....but Im p*ssed!!)


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

If it were me, I would unfriend her before she could unfriend me. Childish i know but hey, she apparently uses that as a weapon because she is SO POPULAR everyone would cringe at the thought that she would delete them.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> If it were me, I would unfriend her before she could unfriend me. Childish i know but hey, she apparently uses that as a weapon because she is SO POPULAR everyone would cringe at the thought that she would delete them.


DONE!!!:tongue:


But not before this:










UGH!!!!


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

xellil said:


> If it were me, I would unfriend her before she could unfriend me. Childish i know but hey, she apparently uses that as a weapon because she is SO POPULAR everyone would cringe at the thought that she would delete them.


Might be just the thing she needs to open her eyes.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Good. Really, life is so short.

It seems to me that unlike here, arguments on facebook are much more personal because they are on an individual's page. i rarely use facebook but I have seen stuff there that makes this place look like Sesame Street dog food board. it's way too easy to make personal attacks.

You never met her, don't know her in real life?


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> Good. Really, life is so short.
> 
> It seems to me that unlike here, arguments on facebook are much more personal because they are on an individual's page. i rarely use facebook but I have seen stuff there that makes this place look like Sesame Street dog food board. it's way too easy to make personal attacks.
> 
> You never met her, don't know her in real life?


Yes, I believe you are right....other then I feel that it is ALL MUCH more personal when someone is being STUPID about their pet's health! :tongue:
And correct, we have never met in real life, we where suppose to when she was in Seattle last summer...but didnt get the chance too!:wink: But now...well now Im glad I never did!!


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

yes - but you can't save the world's pets! There will always be people who are never going to put themselves out, even if it's trying out canned cat food because of course it is ALL just like Science Diet. 

My friend with a cat really spoils her cat. She goes down the aisles in PetSmart and buys at least 30 different kinds of wet cat food and 5-6 different kinds of dry. When go with her, it takes about an hour.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> yes - but you can't save the world's pets! There will always be people who are never going to put themselves out, even if it's trying out canned cat food because of course it is ALL just like Science Diet.
> 
> My friend with a cat really spoils her cat. She goes down the aisles in PetSmart and buys at least 30 different kinds of wet cat food and 5-6 different kinds of dry. When go with her, it takes about an hour.


Ya, and ya know, I like how she TOTALLY ignored the part about training your kitten like you do your puppy!:wink:

GAAA...people are just sooo stupid!! **GRRRR**


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Hey, I bought my daughter in law a harness and she's walking her cat now, and they just started training her to pee in the toilet. Very cool!

Honestly, I think it would be very hard for you to not say anything about her feeding her animals, and she's just ready to attack people who question it. Much better off not interacting for awhile, I would think.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

xellil said:


> Hey, I bought my daughter in law a harness and she's walking her cat now, and they just started training her to pee in the toilet. Very cool!
> 
> Honestly, I think it would be very hard for you to not say anything about her feeding her animals, and she's just ready to attack people who question it. Much better off not interacting for awhile, I would think.


Yep, my kitty (who my Mum now "owns") is leash trained, car "broke", sits, etc!:wink:

And yep, there is NO WAY Ill EVER "shut up" about pet's foods!!LOL :lol:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

WISH I COULD LIKE EVERY POST YOU MADE BUT that kid deleted and blocked me for being EXACTLY how you are. 

BAHAHAHAHA!!!!


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> WISH I COULD LIKE EVERY POST YOU MADE BUT that kid deleted and blocked me for being EXACTLY how you are.
> 
> BAHAHAHAHA!!!!


Thanks hun!!:hug:

Then Julia jumped and they are having a kitty stroking session...if ya know what I mean!!!:tongue:


----------



## hmbutler (Aug 4, 2011)

Scarlett_O' said:


> Thanks hun!!:hug:
> 
> Then Julia jumped and they are having a kitty stroking session...if ya know what I mean!!!:tongue:



I'm not sure if you mean what I'm interpretting from that... but if you do... 

hahaha


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

I wonder if she realizes that we do the same thing she does to TCF. Ya know the whole "hating that she has to defend every decision she makes"...


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

hmbutler said:


> I'm not sure if you mean what I'm interpretting from that... but if you do...
> 
> hahaha


LOL :lol:

:thumb:




Sprocket said:


> I wonder if she realizes that we do the same thing she does to TCF. Ya know the whole "hating that she has to defend every decision she makes"...


Ya know..that would have been a GREAT point to make....but OH WELL!!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Im tired of her whining. Like I said to you a month ago, she needs to get out from behind the computer, get a job and get out into the world. She literally updates her status every 15 minutes. 

I don't have to see it any more  *happy dance*


----------



## Rodeo (Sep 11, 2011)

She's beyond immature as is.. She deleted me over a disagreement over APHA conformation lol. Then trashed me on every forum she could. But when I caught up to her and called her out on it she blocked me  Sadly some people refuse to be educated.


----------



## meggels (May 30, 2010)

You've seen the debates I get into with that "friend" (same situation as you, never met, but have spoken for several years via boards and stuff) over her choice to feed Purina, and you see how that ended. I think when people are that closed minded, and in reality, have made up their minds to begin with, you state your peace once and then you have to move on. Otherwise you are just beating a dead horse and will never get them to listen to you. It is frustrating, I know lol.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Rodeo said:


> She's beyond immature as is.. She deleted me over a disagreement over APHA conformation lol. Then trashed me on every forum she could. But when I caught up to her and called her out on it she blocked me  Sadly some people refuse to be educated.


She deleted me because she had posted a video of a 4yo horse being ridden, it was bucking and kicking. A trained horse but was obviously in some sort of pain. 

I stated that no horse acts like that because it wants to, there is always an underlying issue, not all 4 year olds act like maniacs when being ridden.

She just said how the rider was a good rider and that the horse was a silly young horse and that it looked cute sometimes. 

She never even tried to understand what I was saying. 

But whatever, ignorance is bliss obviously. :tongue:


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

Sprocket said:


> Im tired of her whining. Like I said to you a month ago, she needs to get out from behind the computer, get a job and get out into the world. She literally updates her status every 15 minutes.
> 
> I don't have to see it any more  *happy dance*


SAME HERE...and not a MILLION freaking updates a day of "Its windy I cant go see my horse....le sigh:/" ("Go up and see the gd horse even in the wind, Im sure he would LOVE to see his momma no matter what!!!" Thats what I always want to put!!LOL)



Rodeo said:


> She's beyond immature as is.. She deleted me over a disagreement over APHA conformation lol. Then trashed me on every forum she could. But when I caught up to her and called her out on it she blocked me  Sadly some people refuse to be educated.


HAHA, yep....childish, and rather sad! :-(



meggels said:


> You've seen the debates I get into with that "friend" (same situation as you, never met, but have spoken for several years via boards and stuff) over her choice to feed Purina, and you see how that ended. I think when people are that closed minded, and in reality, have made up their minds to begin with, you state your peace once and then you have to move on. Otherwise you are just beating a dead horse and will never get them to listen to you. It is frustrating, I know lol.


HAHA, YES!!!! I almost had to check and make sure I wasnt jumping into another one of the post on your profile!!:tongue: BOY did we have a big one there!LOL But ya, we now have previously had this talk about her poor dog who has hot-spots and REALLY bad skin and all she will do is shoot him up with meds and get rx food!! 



Sprocket said:


> She deleted me because she had posted a video of a 4yo horse being ridden, it was bucking and kicking. A trained horse but was obviously in some sort of pain.
> 
> I stated that no horse acts like that because it wants to, there is always an underlying issue, not all 4 year olds act like maniacs when being ridden.
> 
> ...


HAHAH, see...I forgot to check out that link before removing her....well I shall have to do some more investigating!!! Im pretty sure one of my accounts is still friends with her!LOL


----------

